# Thailand Championship 2013



## pjk (May 5, 2013)

The Thailand Championship happened this weekend, but I didn't see a thread about it (since few Thai cubers are active here). But I wanted to post my observations:
- For the size of the Thai cubing community, they have lots of very good solvers (and a few who weren't at this competition). I think this has to do with the Thai work ethic. 
- This competition was probably the most well organized and professionally run competition I've ever been to. The stage was well setup, the sitting area was perfectly placed, the scrambling and data entry were stationed well, there was a small table to buy cubes, there was a cord that roped off the correct distance from the competitors, and the competition was held in a massive mall. Lots of spectators, and also lots of places for cubers to sit. The competition went smooth and was by no means rushed. The custom made displays worked awesome. One thing that would have been nicer is if there were a couple tables on the side for people to sit at and cube.
- Thai's are friendly people. It is a great way to practice Thai. I really need to study more.
- There were some strange Thai TV shows interviewing people. One guy had a mask on and was acting like a freak. I think it was a comedy.
- I did terrible, but as always, I'm more motivated to practice. 
- I failed at 4x4, and BLD (off by a T-perm on a solve that would have won the event).

Overall, excellent competition. It was a great pleasure to be part of such a great community. The rest of the world should use a competition like this as a model for how competitions should be run.

I will likely post some pictures here soon if you're interested.






Edit: The photographer at the competition posted some excellent pictures here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.519625984765891.1073741825.148643995197427&type=1


----------



## amostay2004 (May 5, 2013)

Yup, they can organize really good competitions and they have really fast cubers. There's a reason why Asian and World Champs were held there


----------



## tanapak1 (May 5, 2013)

Nice to met you there Patrick, more pictures would be appreciated.

I didn't got good times on this competition at all, but this weekend is really fun!


----------



## Prin (May 5, 2013)

Nice to see you there !!

The TV show is Gang Cartoon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7x95ebKNvo


----------



## The Rubik Mai (May 6, 2013)

Good Video


----------

